# My Salt Marsh Heron is started as well!



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

View attachment 6106
View attachment 6107
View attachment 6108
View attachment 6109
My Heron was started yesterday, and work is moving right along! The Kevlar and Carbon Fiber lay-up was started today. Looking forward to keeping everyone posted!


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice! That means only one more to go before mine starts. We'll have to have a race of the tiller herons when they're both done.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice man! Stoked to see it done!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Keep the pics coming! Looks sweet


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like these a lot. What is the hull weight before rigging?


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Dustin2785 said:


> Nice! That means only one more to go before mine starts. We'll have to have a race of the tiller herons when they're both done.


You'll have to give me a running start! Pretty sure the 50 Yammy will outrun my 40, all else being equal. Be fun though. The way things are going, we could probably start an Everglades Heron Club!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Nice man! Stoked to see it done!


Will you be in E.C. This weekend?


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like these a lot. What is the hull weight before rigging?


I think the old hull/cap combo, standard layup, was about 550? The new cap is considerably wider,hull is the same, but the layup on mine and Eric's is Carbon/Kevlar. That is an option, but I don't know what the weight savings vs. the extra size is. I believe the standard layup also has Kevlar in it, but I don't know for sure, and they may be doing all of the new ones the way mine is. Also, I think they may still offer the narrower cap for those who prefer it. All of those questions are easily answered by anyone at the shop, and they are more than happy to let you know!


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

1shotmike said:


> You'll have to give me a running start! Pretty sure the 50 Yammy will outrun my 40, all else being equal. Be fun though. The way things are going, we could probably start an Everglades Heron Club!


Yeah it would probably be a close race with yours being lighter than mine with carbon. I have a four blade for my motor now but would like to pick up a three blade also. Are you going to be adding a tiller console or just open floor? I have the console on my build sheet but I keep going back and forth on keeping it or getting rid of it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

1shotmike said:


> Will you be in E.C. This weekend?


 Yes sir! I am heading out there tonight. Our bus is already out there set up for the weekend festivities. Come by my booth and I'll hook you up with some apparel.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like these a lot. What is the hull weight before rigging?


What is the weight of the completed carbon/Kevlar layup? What thickness is the core in the bottom/floor? No double bottom? Boat looks great.....Nice little mini pad at the stern...


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

This might be a dumb question, but what type of kevlar do they use? It looks a little different than what I'm use to seeing.










I thought kevlar had a tight weave like this (photo from East Cape Skiffs website).


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bluwave said:


> This might be a dumb question, but what type of kevlar do they use? It looks a little different than what I'm use to seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one shown in the photo from EC is carbon kevlar hybrid fabric. The black is the carbon the gold is the kevlar.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

paint it black said:


> That one shown in the photo from EC is carbon kevlar hybrid fabric. The black is the carbon the gold is the kevlar.


I was referring to the weave. Here's a better example.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The weave maverick has used in the past is pretty big and loose.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dustin2785 said:


> Yeah it would probably be a close race with yours being lighter than mine with carbon. I have a four blade for my motor now but would like to pick up a three blade also. Are you going to be adding a tiller console or just open floor? I have the console on my build sheet but I keep going back and forth on keeping it or getting rid of it.


I say keep it! I had the tiller console on my Gen 1 Copperhead and loved it!


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I say keep it! I had the tiller console on my Gen 1 Copperhead and loved it!


I'm more than likely going to. It'd be nice to have a place that's easily accessible to keep my cell phone and mount switches.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Dustin2785 said:


> I'm more than likely going to. It'd be nice to have a place that's easily accessible to keep my cell phone and mount switches.


I thought long and hard about that. At the end of the day, I am going minimalist. I have plenty of rides with all the bells and whistles. I know where I am, most of the time, and if I can't touch bottom with a 22' pole, I am going to stop and see what lives there! Anyway, what I may use this boat for may be crazy different from your plans. But, if you get them to set the build up for a grab bar/console, you can always add one later, no harm, no foul. I did have that option built in. Ya never know....


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

I thought that you could not wet out kevlar by hand and only vacuum infusion. Looks like fun, interesting how it all goes together.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> I thought that you could not wet out kevlar by hand and only vacuum infusion. Looks like fun, interesting how it all goes together.


fishingdave: I have a 1991 Hewes lapstrake Redfisher, and it is the first one, I believe, that was laid up with Kevlar. It was the Miami show boat in '91, and I am the second owner. To the best of my knowledge, no one had invented vacuum infusion at that time. I could be wrong, but I am fairly certain it was laid up by hand. I suspect the main difference between the processes is the resin recipe.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Dustin2785 said:


> Yeah it would probably be a close race with yours being lighter than mine with carbon. I have a four blade for my motor now but would like to pick up a three blade also. Are you going to be adding a tiller console or just open floor? I have the console on my build sheet but I keep going back and forth on keeping it or getting rid of it.


Did you sell the scb 3 blade?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

1shotmike said:


> fishingdave: I have a 1991 Hewes lapstrake Redfisher, and it is the first one, I believe, that was laid up with Kevlar. It was the Miami show boat in '91, and I am the second owner. To the best of my knowledge, no one had invented vacuum infusion at that time. I could be wrong, but I am fairly certain it was laid up by hand. I suspect the main difference between the processes is the resin recipe.


A long time ago I had an original Hewes Bonefisher, a great boat. I thought Hewes came out with the Super Bonefisher and Redfisher hulls sometime in the early or mid '80's and the Super part was Kevlar in the hull making it lighter and stronger. They dropped from a 115 to a 75 Evinrude and got pretty good performance, as I recall. I could be wrong. Back then a Redfisher was the Bonefisher hull without the fancy interior, just decks and carpet I believe, so the boat was lighter. Great boats.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Fritz said:


> A long time ago I had an original Hewes Bonefisher, a great boat. I thought Hewes came out with the Super Bonefisher and Redfisher hulls sometime in the early or mid '80's and the Super part was Kevlar in the hull making it lighter and stronger. They dropped from a 115 to a 75 Evinrude and got pretty good performance, as I recall. I could be wrong. Back then a Redfisher was the Bonefisher hull without the fancy interior, just decks and carpet I believe, so the boat was lighter. Great boats.


Good info! Yep, mine originally had carpet on the interior pan liner.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

How's the boat coming along? Mine should be starting tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Dustin2785 said:


> How's the boat coming along? Mine should be starting tomorrow hopefully.


I'm waiting for new pics from Rose now. I spoke to Mel and Erin on Friday, and they said I should be done in about a week! Not that I can use it in this damn Hurricane.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah hopefully I'll get some pics today of mine starting. The way this winds blowing you need an airboat more than a skiff to get around anywhere in Chokoloskee.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Dustin2785 said:


> Yeah hopefully I'll get some pics today of mine starting. The way this winds blowing you need an airboat more than a skiff to get around anywhere in Chokoloskee.


Might as well walk. At high tide yesterday my Aquasport was still three feet below the dock!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

The rigging process in full lunch break mode!! It will probably be ready about the time I am in full Turkey Hunting mode, ( next week ) which means I probably won't be able to splash it until late April. AAARRRGGHHH! Well worth it though, I am sure. They tell me the wait is up to 14, wow.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

What color is that hull? Looks black on my iPad. Great looking skiff. And fourteen month wait noW?


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Fritz said:


> What color is that hull? Looks black on my iPad. Great looking skiff. And fourteen month wait noW?


Fritz, it's Sabal brown, about the color of the water here in the back, with tan top sides. Yep, that's what they tell me, 14 months. BUT: people are always changing gears, situations change, and people move up and down the build schedule. If I was thinking about one, I'd fork over the $300.00 to get in line and see what happens. This may turn out to be their biggest mover, so they might have to devote more resources to pop them out, you never know. I think it is awesome that a skiff with exactly three ( including mine, which is not quite there ) hulls in the water has attracted as much attention as it has. Bravo Salt Marsh/ Ankona!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I thought I saw a brown hull, but that color is so seldom chosen that I assumed it must be black. Looking forward to seeIng lots more pictures of this one!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Fritz said:


> I thought I saw a brown hull, but that color is so seldom chosen that I assumed it must be black. Looking forward to seeIng lots more pictures of this one!


Yeah, kinda of an oxymoron. I chose the color so I would disappear, and I'll be the only skiff down here that color, so I'll stick out like a Bayliner at a Hatteras tournament!!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

1shotmike said:


> Fritz, it's Sabal brown, about the color of the water here in the back, with tan top sides. Yep, that's what they tell me, 14 months. BUT: people are always changing gears, situations change, and people move up and down the build schedule. If I was thinking about one, I'd fork over the $300.00 to get in line and see what happens. This may turn out to be their biggest mover, so they might have to devote more resources to pop them out, you never know. I think it is awesome that a skiff with exactly three ( including mine, which is not quite there ) hulls in the water has attracted as much attention as it has. Bravo Salt Marsh/ Ankona!


Actually, the hull has been around not quite two years, I think. But this version with the wider cap, only three so far.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice man! It's coming along! I got word today that mine will be ready to be picked up this Friday! I am stoked!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Nice man! It's coming along! I got word today that mine will be ready to be picked up this Friday! I am stoked!


Awesome, you'll have to give us a report. Mine will probably be ready in a couple of weeks, and I'll be too dang busy to use it for a while. My Karma lately has been the pits....


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking good? What are you going with on power again? I just ordered my 30 etec tiller today locally. Mine won't be ready until august or so, but I wanted to get in on that 10 year warranty offer they have right now. I'm going for the minimalist lodge setup. Trying to keep it super light and basic.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Fritz said:


> A long time ago I had an original Hewes Bonefisher, a great boat. I thought Hewes came out with the Super Bonefisher and Redfisher hulls sometime in the early or mid '80's and the Super part was Kevlar in the hull making it lighter and stronger. They dropped from a 115 to a 75 Evinrude and got pretty good performance, as I recall. I could be wrong. Back then a Redfisher was the Bonefisher hull without the fancy interior, just decks and carpet I believe, so the boat was lighter. Great boats.


This is correct. Vacuum bagging wouldn't work on lappys because of the strakes so they had to be hand laid.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Shicks007 said:


> Looking good? What are you going with on power again? I just ordered my 30 etec tiller today locally. Mine won't be ready until august or so, but I wanted to get in on that 10 year warranty offer they have right now. I'm going for the minimalist lodge setup. Trying to keep it super light and basic.


40 Etec tiller. I started out basic, and then consumerism got the best of me. I can't help myself. Honestly, I fish alone when I can, so a trolling motor is pretty much gotta have, but other than some sea deck, she is pretty simple.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

View attachment 7456
View attachment 7457
Here are the latest pics. If I didn't have a boat in the water already, I would be at the shop 24/7, pestering and generally impeding progress! It's like waiting on a new baby!


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

If you don't mind me asking, what numbers are you expecting to see with the 40? I'm looking for a skiff that would be a good match with my 3 cylinder 40 Yam. Great looking ride by the way!


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

jbclarke16 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what numbers are you expecting to see with the 40? I'm looking for a skiff that would be a good match with my 3 cylinder 40 Yam. Great looking ride by the way!


Are you going with the four stroke 40 or the older 2 stroke. My buddy has the new 4 stroke 40 and really isn't that impressed with the motor other than it's quiet and good on fuel.


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Dustin2785 said:


> Are you going with the four stroke 40 or the older 2 stroke. My buddy has the new 4 stroke 40 and really isn't that impressed with the motor other than it's quiet and good on fuel.


I've already got an older 2 Stroke Yamaha, great motor. But really? What's he seeing as far as hole shot and top end? I'd hate to buy a brand new boat and then be disappointed with the performance.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

His is on a 16' alweld Jon boat setup tiller steer and pretty light. Biggest thing he doesn't like is that it doesn't have much torque down low so if you put a few people on it it becomes sluggish. i was going to go with a Yamaha 50 four stroke on my heron but ended up finding a mint 09 50 2 stroke instead. When I was planning on the four stroke a few different people told me to look at the Suzuki instead.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Much better then a new baby, I mean less poo and noise, and try leaving a baby in the garage overnight even once, or heaven forbid, tied to the dock. Seriously, sometimes I wonder who makes these rules.

Love that poling platform! Tell me your thinking with the forward facing rod holder. If it's not in the way, that might be really smart. I mean you don't have to turn around when your poling to grab a rod... If it's not in the way...


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

jbclarke16 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what numbers are you expecting to see with the 40? I'm looking for a skiff that would be a good match with my 3 cylinder 40 Yam. Great looking ride by the way!


A lot depends on the prop, and of course your loaded weight. Erin tells me to expect a speed in the low to mid thirties with a three blade, the way I am rigged. I am going with a three blade Raker to start with, hopefully that will give me enough hole shot and still some top end. If I'm not happy, I'll fiddle with props until I am. The 40 Etec should be plenty of motor for me. I will certainly post real world numbers as soon as I can.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Much better then a new baby, I mean less poo and noise, and try leaving a baby in the garage overnight even once, or heaven forbid, tied to the dock. Seriously, sometimes I wonder who makes these rules.
> 
> Love that poling platform! Tell me your thinking with the forward facing rod holder. If it's not in the way, that might be really smart. I mean you don't have to turn around when your poling to grab a rod... If it's not in the way...


LOL on the baby thing! Only got caught doing that once, tried to warm up my new baby boy, who just got drenched with his dad on a boat ride through a Monsoon, under a heat lamp. In a Parrot cage. Parrot present. At a restaurant. Some of the patrons were aghast. But, he no longer was that lovely Smurf blue after a few minutes. Mom was not amused when she found out, oh, about two years later! We shall see on the rod holder, you nailed my theory on it, right there when you need it. And maybe right in the way the rest of the time, but I don't think so. Another noble experiment to report back on!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

jbclarke16 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what numbers are you expecting to see with the 40? I'm looking for a skiff that would be a good match with my 3 cylinder 40 Yam. Great looking ride by the way!


There's a new Salt Marsh skiff coming real soon that'll be rated for that 40! Should be nice and quick with a 40, and is going to be badass! It's going to be about 17' LOA and 62-64" beam range. I've seen it in person, it is sexy! Erin is going to hate me for spilling the beans, but Mel and Rory said it was alright; and heck, I already have my boat so what can she do now? lol


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

paint it black said:


> There's a new Salt Marsh skiff coming real soon that'll be rated for that 40! Should be nice and quick with a 40, and is going to be badass! It's going to be about 17' LOA and 62-64" beam range. I've seen it in person, it is sexy! Erin is going to hate me for spilling the beans, but Mel and Rory said it was alright; and heck, I already have my boat so what can she do now? lol


Yep, that is going to be neat little boat, I think Mel is going to keep #1, he loves it.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Well I drove up to see Rose this morning and finalized my new Heron. I made a few subtractions and a few additions to the final build. While I was there I saw a couple of great builds happening, a sexy brown one and good looking gray one. Looking good guys!!! I liked the idea of the coating on the fuel tank,so I added it to mine. I need an opinion on something, I have added hydraulic steering to mine. Do you think this is necessary? On my old 18 Dolphin with the 150 on it, I kicked myself many times not having it on there. So I added it to the list this time, but this is a much different setup this time. So do I need it?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Shallow_Minded said:


> Well I drove up to see Rose this morning and finalized my new Heron. I made a few subtractions and a few additions to the final build. While I was there I saw a couple of great builds happening, a sexy brown one and good looking gray one. Looking good guys!!! I liked the idea of the coating on the fuel tank,so I added it to mine. I need an opinion on something, I have added hydraulic steering to mine. Do you think this is necessary? On my old 18 Dolphin with the 150 on it, I kicked myself many times not having it on there. So I added it to the list this time, but this is a much different setup this time. So do I need it?


Dont need it.
Some will argue its something else to maintain and something else that can break. 

But for 550 why not?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

1shotmike said:


> Yep, that is going to be neat little boat, I think Mel is going to keep #1, he loves it.


Nice. I'm waiting to hear more on Heron 18. Erin told me spring last time I spoke with her.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Talking to Rose, she told me the Heron 18 wait list has 16 people on it already.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Shallow_Minded said:


> Talking to Rose, she told me the Heron 18 wait list has 16 people on it already.


It is a neat looking boat. Well, the plug looks good, anyway. I really like what he has done with the transom, should be a killer large/medium skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> Nice. I'm waiting to hear more on Heron 18. Erin told me spring last time I spoke with her.


I am more pumped about the Heron 17' micro. Considering selling my 1444 and getting on a list for that one, too. 





By the way, Mike! I saw your skiff when I picked mine up. I meant to take photos but I was so excited about mine that I ended up forgetting. Your skiff looks great. I love the colors, and the new wiring setup looks great.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Shallow_Minded said:


> Talking to Rose, she told me the Heron 18 wait list has 16 people on it already.


What? That's crazy. Does anyone know the specs of it by chance? I didnt even know they had a waitlist already lol.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> What? That's crazy. Does anyone know the specs of it by chance? I didnt even know they had a waitlist already lol.


I will send you a private message with specs to not thread-jack Mike!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I will send you a private message with specs to not thread-jack Mike!


I appreciate it PIB! Congrats on the boat Mike, you will be very happy, Mel and company make great boats hence my interest in getting another one.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I am more pumped about the Heron 17' micro. Considering selling my 1444 and getting on a list for that one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any idea when they're gonna start building the 18? I'm gonna get on the list as soon as I see one in person


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I am more pumped about the Heron 17' micro. Considering selling my 1444 and getting on a list for that one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Eric. I haven't seen it since right after it came from the mold, just pics. Rose told me I can pick it up next week, but I'm booked solid, have to wait a week. It's KILLING ME!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

papapogey said:


> any idea when they're gonna start building the 18? I'm gonna get on the list as soon as I see one in person


They are still working on the plug. Not accepting deposits yet because there still in R&D stage but Erin has a list of interested peeps. I just put my name on there.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Heron micro....do tell


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

paint it black said:


> There's a new Salt Marsh skiff coming real soon that'll be rated for that 40! Should be nice and quick with a 40, and is going to be badass! It's going to be about 17' LOA and 62-64" beam range. I've seen it in person, it is sexy! Erin is going to hate me for spilling the beans, but Mel and Rory said it was alright; and heck, I already have my boat so what can she do now? lol


Oh wow, really? Do you know a guesstimation of when they plan on releasing this hull? You have me very interested now...


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Picking up the Heron tomorrow afternoon, I'll be sure to post some photos! I'm going to put her through her paces next week, so all you guys will get a full report, we'll see how the 40 Etec shakes out!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice man! Congrats!!! You are going to be stoked!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Nice man! Congrats!!! You are going to be stoked!


I've been jonesing for three weeks! Now that you have had yours a couple of weeks, is it still true love?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

1shotmike said:


> I've been jonesing for three weeks! Now that you have had yours a couple of weeks, is it still true love?


I can't even fully describe it!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I have not personally gotten her wet yet, but here are some new pics. Picked it up yesterday, and she is everything I expected. Can not wait to go wring her out, but it will be next week before I can get to Chukka.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

She's sure is purrty!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

She got her feet wet yesterday, and I was properly impressed. Great platform, poles like a dream, floats extremely skinny, and rides like a 20 foot bay boat, maybe better. With the 40 E-Tec, and my usual overkill load of tackle, cooler, etc., plus the missus, we ran over 40 miles at speeds up to 32 mph ( not wot, but close) and the burn was 3.9 gals., total. The sweet spot with that prop is about 23-26 mph, more than enough and a great ride.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks great. Maybe you already said this, but what colors did you go with?


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

That is a beautiful boat!!


----------



## Rusty60 (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful skiff! What would you safely say your poling draft was/is?


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

rjackh90 said:


> Looks great. Maybe you already said this, but what colors did you go with?


The hull is Sable brown, and the top sides are Grand Banks beige. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Rusty60 said:


> Beautiful skiff! What would you safely say your poling draft was/is?


I haven't measured it, but it's not much, maybe 5-6"? I know I glided over some oyster clumps I was sure were going to give me hull rash, and never touched them. As I get more time on her, I'll post some real world numbers.


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

That is awesome! I am so jealous of you and Eric!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Here are a couple of more, this time with the trolling motor on board. I couldn't get a truly accurate measurement of poling draft, but it is way,way under 8". My guess is 6.5" the way it is loaded here, with two adults on board. Had two customers and myself Friday, ran the TM a lot, very pleased. Also poled quit a bit, also happy happy. Ran 48+ miles, 5.5 gal burn, ran home in a stiff chop, dry as Death Valley, and a nice gentle ride. +/- 27 mph, smooth and comfy.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Much better then a new baby, I mean less poo and noise, and try leaving a baby in the garage overnight even once, or heaven forbid, tied to the dock. Seriously, sometimes I wonder who makes these rules.
> 
> Love that poling platform! Tell me your thinking with the forward facing rod holder. If it's not in the way, that might be really smart. I mean you don't have to turn around when your poling to grab a rod... If it's not in the way...


Fritz, had plenty of opportunities to pole around this week, and I can honestly say there were no issues with the forward rod holder. I pole predominantly from my left side, and that rod holder is on the right forward side, completely out of the way. On a few occasions I swapped to the right just to see if I would have a problem, but it was fine. HOWEVER!! I don't have a push pole holder yet, so I had to lay the pole across the platform to grab my rod. I do not recommend trying this, especially if, like me, you happen to be in the over 60 crowd. I stayed on the platform, but I suspect I looked like a drunken Albatross from a distance! Push pole holder on order!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I can't even fully describe it!


Eric: After running her for several days, I think I can come up with the feeling. As a kid growing up in South Fl in the 50's and 60's, I had a 13' Whaler that I lived in. That's it, that's the feeling. Free, just me and my boat. It is truly awesome. Brought me back to my childhood. Now, if I can figure out a way to stay there.......


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

1shotmike said:


> Eric: After running her for several days, I think I can come up with the feeling. As a kid growing up in South Fl in the 50's and 60's, I had a 13' Whaler that I lived in. That's it, that's the feeling. Free, just me and my boat. It is truly awesome. Brought me back to my childhood. Now, if I can figure out a way to stay there.......


I know exactly what your talking about now! I'm a decade behind you, I might have had your old Whaler...


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

What prop are you running? Have you had any issues with porpoising?


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

What trolling motor did you get? Thrust, voltage etc... I'm trying to research one for my build. Thanks


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Shicks007 said:


> What trolling motor did you get? Thrust, voltage etc... I'm trying to research one for my build. Thanks


I went with the Minn Kota i pilot 55# thrust, 12 volt. You may not need the i pilot feature, but it sure is nice! I have run it a couple of days without charging, and it holds up pretty good.( mainly because I don't have an on board charger, and I left my charger on the airboat, oops.) anyway, seems to last about a day and a piece without too much degradation. Plenty of power for the skiff. My buddy is a Minn Kota service center, and he told me not to even consider any other motor. It is going to his shop Monday to have the shaft shortened. I will give an update.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

zach said:


> What prop are you running? Have you had any issues with porpoising?


Zach, it's a Viper, I will have to post the diameter and pitch tomorrow, it is having the computer flashed to burn only the Evinrude 100 oil. The jack plate developed issues right out of the gate ( promptly and professionally handled, btw ) so yes, I did have a bit of porpoising. Trim and tabs took care of it, but when the jacker was working, it was a non issue. Erin suggested the prop, and I am quite pleased with it. Good hole shot, and a top end with a very loaded boat about 31-32 mph. Excellent comfortable cruise about 26-28 mph, with what appears to be about a gallon an hour burn. I am shickled titless about it.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

1shotmike said:


> I went with the Minn Kota i pilot 55# thrust, 12 volt. You may not need the i pilot feature, but it sure is nice! I have run it a couple of days without charging, and it holds up pretty good.( mainly because I don't have an on board charger, and I left my charger on the airboat, oops.) anyway, seems to last about a day and a piece without too much degradation. Plenty of power for the skiff. My buddy is a Minn Kota service center, and he told me not to even consider any other motor. It is going to his shop Monday to have the shaft shortened. I will give an update.


Thanks for the great feed back. It looks like everyone I've talked to is happy with the 55lb 12 volt. Are you running one single battery or 2 batteries in parallel? What shaft length would you recommend?


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

I went with a single deep cycle lead acid. When it dies, I plan on going with a Lithium Ion, but that should be a while, and who knows what new tech might be out there? Just took it in to have its tail bobbed, took 6" off the stock shaft length. I believe they only offer that motor in one length, so if you want less length, you will need to cut it, I probably could do it myself, but now I still have a warranty. Andy told me to go ahead and put the small Guest onboard 12V charger in there, very small and light, so that goes in this week.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

1shotmike said:


> Zach, it's a Viper, I will have to post the diameter and pitch tomorrow, it is having the computer flashed to burn only the Evinrude 100 oil. The jack plate developed issues right out of the gate ( promptly and professionally handled, btw ) so yes, I did have a bit of porpoising. Trim and tabs took care of it, but when the jacker was working, it was a non issue. Erin suggested the prop, and I am quite pleased with it. Good hole shot, and a top end with a very loaded boat about 31-32 mph. Excellent comfortable cruise about 26-28 mph, with what appears to be about a gallon an hour burn. I am shickled titless about it.


Zach, the prop is a Viper 13 7/8 x 15.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Just some finishing touches on the Heron. For those of you who wondered why I went with the color I did, I refer you to the photo from my dock. And the rope work is to correct the only issue I had with the boat. The hatch covers can whack the tower legs if you are not careful, which I am not. No dings or scratches in gel coat or powder coat now. And the push pole holder is an added must have.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Like the rope work and wooden seat old school for sure sweet boat.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Like the rope work and wooden seat old school for sure sweet boat.


Thanks, fitting for an Old School geezer like myself! The chair is an antique Hans Wegner that I should probably be shot for treating it this way, but why have something if you are not going to enjoy it? But, it folds flat, and can be bungeed to the tower if I need more room. Anglers love it.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

1shotmike said:


> Fritz, had plenty of opportunities to pole around this week, and I can honestly say there were no issues with the forward rod holder. I pole predominantly from my left side, and that rod holder is on the right forward side, completely out of the way. On a few occasions I swapped to the right just to see if I would have a problem, but it was fine. HOWEVER!! I don't have a push pole holder yet, so I had to lay the pole across the platform to grab my rod. I do not recommend trying this, especially if, like me, you happen to be in the over 60 crowd. I stayed on the platform, but I suspect I looked like a drunken Albatross from a distance! Push pole holder on order!


Fritz, an update on the forward rod holder: still very easy to get to when poling, and out of the way. Added a push pole holder, so now I don't have to balance like a Walenda! There has been a downside development, however. My skiff is a tiller, and the pole holder prevents me from comfortably using the tower leg as a backrest! Unforeseen drawback! I am working on a solution, I'll let you know if it works. Guys with steering wheels won't have that problem.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

1shotmike said:


> Thanks, fitting for an Old School geezer like myself! The chair is an antique Hans Wegner that I should probably be shot for treating it this way, but why have something if you are not going to enjoy it? But, it folds flat, and can be bungeed to the tower if I need more room. Anglers love it.


I am becoming a geezer also just became a grandpa really liking the layout.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am becoming a geezer also just became a grandpa really liking the layout.


Yep, it yields the maximum usable space, and can actually handle two anglers plus myself. I would not hesitate to take the Grand kids on it, and have.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

1shotmike said:


> The hatch covers can whack the tower legs if you are not careful


Move the mounting location of the gas shocks so that doesn't happen.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Move the mounting location of the gas shocks so that doesn't happen.


The Heron does not have gas shocks, just good old gravity.


jmrodandgun said:


> Move the mounting location of the gas shocks so that doesn't happen.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

1shotmike said:


> The Heron does not have gas shocks, just good old gravity.


Gemlux has their hatch springs 75% off right now. Your fingers and toes will thank you.

http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/supportsystems-hatchsprings


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Gemlux has their hatch springs 75% off right now. Your fingers and toes will thank you.
> 
> http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/supportsystems-hatchsprings


Wow all kinds of stuff is discounted greatly, including a few friction hinges. Thanks for the find!!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Gemlux has their hatch springs 75% off right now. Your fingers and toes will thank you.
> 
> http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/supportsystems-hatchsprings


Thanks for the heads up, Gemlux makes good products. However, the goal with this skiff was simplicity, and at least until I really damage myself or the boat, I will stick with what I have. The hatches do stay open against the tower quite nicely, I haven't had my noggin crushed-yet!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Skipping hatch support in the name of simplicity is one I have not heard before


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

1shotmike said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gemlux makes good products. However, the goal with this skiff was simplicity, and at least until I really damage myself or the boat, I will stick with what I have. The hatches do stay open against the tower quite nicely, I haven't had my noggin crushed-yet!



I put seadeck white hot button pads where my hatch lid hits the poling platform. Now it is quiet and cant scratch the gelcoat/ poling platform legs.

They are only a few dollars on the seadeck website and work perfect.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Skipping hatch support in the name of simplicity is one I have not heard before


I guess you would have to see the boat. The hatches are either closed, which obviously does not require support, or they are open against the platform legs, maybe 110-115 degrees. Again, external support is no longer required. I have had many boats with spring or gas hatch supports. All of them held the hatch open between 50-75 degrees, and we're 100% necessary, when they worked. My Hewes was notorious for slamming the lid down on you if you bumped the spring! I prefer to open the hatches fully, much easier access, light, etc. All I can say is it works for me. I do appreciate the Gemlux info, and am buying some hardware for the Shallow Sport.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I put seadeck white hot button pads where my hatch lid hits the poling platform. Now it is quiet and cant scratch the gelcoat/ poling platform legs.
> 
> They are only a few dollars on the seadeck website and work perfect.


Drew, I originally cut out some seadeck bumpers and did exactly that. They worked fine, but I enjoy doing rope work, and this personalized the skiff a little, and I think it looks better. My boat, my opinion.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

1shotmike said:


> Drew, I originally cut out some seadeck bumpers and did exactly that. They worked fine, but I enjoy doing rope work, and this personalized the skiff a little, and I think it looks better. My boat, my opinion.


I think the rope work a nice added touch myself.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I had them put gas shocks on mine, and it's perfect now. Doesn't come close to the platform anymore.

However, I dig the look of the rope work. I just couldn't trust the hatch not falling on me while digging around the hatch. However, the fact that my hatches wouldn't slam was awesome. I was able to purposely try to slam them and the air pocket kept it from slamming.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I had them put gas shocks on mine, and it's perfect now. Doesn't come close to the platform anymore.
> 
> However, I dig the look of the rope work. I just couldn't trust the hatch not falling on me while digging around the hatch. However, the fact that my hatches wouldn't slam was awesome. I was able to purposely try to slam them and the air pocket kept it from slamming.


Friction hinges are awesome too!


----------

